# Lemp St Louis Bottles



## Shellbay (Mar 26, 2022)

Found these two bottles yesterday snorkeling in Guantanamo Bay.  

Amazing, the same bottle with two different tops!  I’m not sure the age difference, but love that I found them both on the same day!


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice bottles. Both of them are beer bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2022)

The brewery closed in 1919, I think the newer Lemp Bottles in the teens say Falstaff on them like the one I found, I'd take a wild guess yours date around 1900-1910? LEON.


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow!   Thank you for the info!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> Found these two bottles yesterday snorkeling in Guantanamo Bay.
> 
> Amazing, the same bottle with two different tops!  I’m not sure the age difference, but love that I found them both on the same day!
> 
> ...








						William J. Lemp Brewing Company
					

A feature article on the history of the Lemp Brewery of St. Louis, Missouri.



					beerhistory.com
				



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

